# Kiddie pool vs birth pool



## uptotrix

so, whats the difference between the 2? can i use a moderately sized kiddie pool instead? it would be so much cheaper lol.


----------



## Dtswife

Apparently the birth pools are made of stiff foam and are way more rigid and don't smush down when someone leans on them, or spring a leak at a bad time. 
You may be able to borrow / rent one from your care provider for way less than buying your own.


----------



## chicka.chicka

This one gets really good reviews and a lot of them are from women who used it as a birthing pool. I'm seriously considering getting one. I'll be delivering at the hospital, but hoping to labor at home as long as possible and am really tempted by the pool since my bathtub is pretty shallow.


----------



## imthatgirl

There's nothing wrong with using an inflatable kiddie pool. Just make sure you check the dimensions. They come in a wide variety of depths. You want one that will cover your belly when you are sitting at least. I used one with my last birth and it was great. We kept it very well inflated and the sides were strong enough to lean on without a problem.

It was several years ago but I think this was the pool I used. https://www.qualityinflatables.com/56493.html


----------



## uptotrix

ok thanks guys..I am afraid of it springing a leak lol it'll be sucha a mess! I guess I gotta get a good quality one. unfortunately my MW doesn't supply them, but you could hire them from various places...its pretty expensive though.
@imthatgirl, were those dimensions in that pool good for you?


----------



## sue_88

Where are you based? Have you tried eBay/Gumtree/Preloved? (UK Based)

My friends new birth pool came unused from eBay (quick birth!) for £40 whereas I paid £200 for my new one....exactly the same! :dohh:


----------



## imthatgirl

Yes, those dimensions worked really well for me. And I'm a very plus size girl so if it worked for me it should work for anyone. 

Also I have several cats and before it was filled they liked to jump in and out of it. It never popped.


----------



## uptotrix

sue_88 said:


> Where are you based? Have you tried eBay/Gumtree/Preloved? (UK Based)
> 
> My friends new birth pool came unused from eBay (quick birth!) for £40 whereas I paid £200 for my new one....exactly the same! :dohh:

I'm currently in South Africa lol..totally out. But yes I will have a look at gumtree etc..Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## uptotrix

imthatgirl said:


> Yes, those dimensions worked really well for me. And I'm a very plus size girl so if it worked for me it should work for anyone.
> 
> Also I have several cats and before it was filled they liked to jump in and out of it. It never popped.

wow its gotta be good then lol. I'll consider that one then..thanks!


----------



## Kat541

They changed the Amazon pool to be unusable for home births, as of late.


----------



## imthatgirl

How did they change it? The one linked to Amazon is the same one I used, only not purchased at the same place. What did they do to it?


----------



## Feronia

I used the Intex fishy pool as well and I can attest that it IS usable for home births. It was fabulous -- it held enough water, was comfortable (padded bottom), and my midwives were able to lean over the sides just fine.


----------



## Kat541

imthatgirl said:


> How did they change it? The one linked to Amazon is the same one I used, only not purchased at the same place. What did they do to it?

I guess they made the sides weak. Look at all the reviews on Amazon. All the recent buyers who were advised to use it as a birth pool were very disappointed. It looks like it only changed in the last year.


----------



## Feronia

Woah, that's lame! I got mine from a home birth supply website last year, so perhaps it would be best to avoid amazon now. :(


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Old post but how did you all drain the kiddie pool?


----------

